# ad arte



## Boursicoton

Bonjour,
Je rencontre l' expression"ad arte"  dont je ne saisis pas bien le sens dans le contexte; par exemple:
In seguito furono in molti ad affermare che probabilmente si era trattato di scontri organizzati *ad arte*.
et sur internet j'ai trouvé le texte suivant :
...Curzio Maltese, diretto testimone degli scontri a Piazza Navona a Roma, secondo cui "gli incidenti sono stati provocati *ad arte *" da parte di provocatori "ignorati dalla polizia", la quale " ha sistematicamente manganellato gli studenti senza armi e ignorato gli altri...
J'ai bien pensé à l'expresssion française " pour le fun"!!! si on peut parler d'expression française.
Quelqu'un a-t-il un avis?
Merci


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Boursicoton,

N'oublie pas de consulter le Treccani:*arte* s. f. [lat. _ars artis_]. – *4 d *- [...] come locuz. avv., _ad arte_, con artificio, o apposta, deliberatamente: _diffondere ad a_. _voci calunniose_, _notizie false
_​Je ne te ferai pas l'injure de traduire l'expression.

Porte-toi bien .

Matou


----------



## Valpolicello

surtout pas "pour le fun". 
Moi je parle d'une chose fait "a regola d'arte" si elle est bien faite et belle a voir, comme si un maître d'art m'avait appris, avec des coups des pinceux la où il faut et sans plus.
Dans ta phrase des incidents a Piazza Navona je dirais que ils ont etait provoqués "pile-poil comme il le fallait"


----------



## Paquita

Valpolicello said:


> s "pile-poil comme il le fallait"



Je ne vois vraiment pas le rapport entre cette expression et la définition "apposta, deliberatamente"


----------



## Valpolicello

... bonne questione...
en effect moi non plus je ne vois pas de rapport très franc. Je pense que les passages nouancés sont : _faire quelque chose_ "apposta", "deliberatamente" (= volutamente, = comme souhaitée)  = exactement comme volus, donc avec art(e), avec metier. ("arte" d'où vient "artisan": oeuvre, travail).
C'est en peu compliquée. La traduction je l'ai faite sur le feeling et mon italien... sans regarder le Larousse... donc possiblement fausse...
c'est juste un'expressione bien connue et que j'emplois donc pour dire "exactement comme il le fallait" mais la aussi, je suis humain.
Je lance un appelle à qui veut bien apporter "une pierre"...


----------



## matoupaschat

Il n'y a pas le moindre doute, ici "ad arte" = exprès, délibérément (le plus classique), volontairement .
"A regola d'arte" = selon les règles (de l'art).


----------



## Paquita

ou encore "à dessein"  (sans oublier le "e", bien sûr  )

Matou, je croyais que tu ne voulais pas que nous fassions "l'injure de traduire" ?


----------



## matoupaschat

> ou encore "à dessein"  (sans oublier le "e", bien sûr  )




Il y a déjà belle lurette que Boursicoton l'a lue, alors...


----------



## Boursicoton

Merci à tous pour vos considérations mais je pense que la solution qui me semble la plus correcte est celle proposée par Matoupaschat.
J'ai finalement opté pour la traduction :" il s'agissait d'affrontements organisés par des *trublions*..." ou autrement dit des perturbateurs, des fauteurs de troubles.
Â bientôt.


----------



## matoupaschat

Cela me paraît un brin littéraire en comparaison de ton texte qui ne craint pas d'enchaîner "provocati" et "provocatori", mais c'est toi qui sais...
Stammi bene.


----------



## Aoyama

Par contre pour "a regola d'arte", on a bien le français "dans les règles de l'art" ...


----------



## Corsicum

Tout à fait d’accord avec vos propositions, une simple suggestion pour ce type de contexte on pourrait peut être aussi parler de manifestations _« parfaitement orchestrées »._


----------



## matoupaschat

Eh, salut Corsi ! Cela fait une paye !


> Tout à fait d’accord avec vos propositions, une simple suggestion pource type de contexte on pourrait peut être aussi parler de manifestations _«parfaitement orchestrées »._


En un sens, sauf qu'à mon avis "parfaitement orchestrée" ne rend pas l'idée négative du cas qui nous occupe et insiste plus sur l'efficacité de l'organisation des incidents, alors que le plus important est en fait la volonté même de provoquer ces troubles.


----------



## Valpolicello

C'est la que je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, matoupaschat, mais plustot avec Corsicum: le sens de ce "ad arte" est sur la forme de l'acte et pas sur la volonté de le faire. Pour moi, "gli scontri" sont provoqués (pas seulement avec l'intention) exactement comme il le fallait, ad arte, donc. En peu comme si dans la phrase _tu_ _te fais manger tes pions aux échec "ad arte"_, moi je comprends que bien sûr tu l'a voulus, mais que c'etait pile come il le fallait pour que tu puisse faire en suite "échec et mat !"
Enfin "chapeau" à Boursicoton pour avoir botté en touche le "ad arte" et bien traduit également le texte.


----------



## matoupaschat

Et tu es sûr, Valpolicello, de ne pas assimiler les deux expressions en une seule quand tu parles? Parce que moi, ça m'arrive de temps en temps dans ma langue maternelle, malgré que je l'utilise comme telle depuis une soixantaine d'années ...
Le Zingarelli 2012 donne les nuances suivantes (comme le Treccani, et aussi le Devoto-Oli 2010):
_- a regola d'arte_, in modo eccellente | (fig.) 
_- ad arte_, con artificio o a bella posta.
Mon Sabatini-Coletti (version papier 1997) indique lui:
- _a regola d'arte_, alla perfezione
- _fatto ad arte_, deliberato, voluto dall'uomo
Hoepli online:
- _A regola d'arte_, di cosa eseguita in modo impeccabile
- _Ad arte_, deliberatamente, o con astuzia, con artifizio
- *C*_*on* arte,_ con astuzia, furberia


----------



## Corsicum

*Ciao. *
*En fait c’était une perche tendue au moins à un deux, Matou **et **Valpolicello*,* vous l’avez saisie parfaitement en règle !*
*Vous l’avez saisie très exactement comme il le fallait. 
*


----------



## Anja.Ann

Bonsoir à tous 

Simplement pour confirmer que le post #15 (bonsoir cher Matou ) l'explique très bien. 

"Ad arte" peut se rendre parfois avec "ad hoc", en italien au moins.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao cara Anja,
Grazie per avere apprezzato la mia piccola (quanto incompleta) compilazione. Avresti un esempio dell'uso che descrivi (di _ad arte_)?
Stammi bene
Matou


----------



## Corsicum

Après relecture, toutes mes excuses pour mes explications alambiquées un peu hors sujet.
Je suis bien sur parfaitement en accord avec les explications de Matou, ce sont celles qu’il faut retenir.
 
je voulais simplement mentionner deux mots complémentaires qui correspondent aux notions évoquées pour des actes prémédités et commis avec une précision qui ne doit rien au hasard : « _orchestré_ » et « _en règle_ ». 
Exemple : « _des émeutes orchestrées avec des attaques en règle_ ».  
 
Des nuances peut être, je crois que l’expression « _en règle_ » n’a pas exactement la même signification  que « _selon les règles_ » ou « _selon les règles de l’art_ ».
Pour des crimes, par exemple, on parlera « _d’exécutions en règle »_ et moins « _d’exécutions selon les règles de l’art »_.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ah, oui, comme ça, je comprends mieux, d'accord...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Bonjour, Matou 

En principe, je dirais que tu peux utiliser "ad hoc" au lieu que "ad arte" lorsque ce dernier signifie "apposta" (appositamente):

- Un discorso fatto ad arte/ad hoc per convincere qualcuno


----------



## matoupaschat

Merci et bonne après-midi !


----------

